

Ask HN: Does a college degree matter? - Techasura

I'm an engineering drop out. i have 4yr+ working experience with 1yr+ in each of these sectors: technical support, marketing, freelancing and application development.
Currently, i'm working as a software engineer at a  Startup. Now, i'm a bit confused whether or not should i consider getting a college degree. 
i have heard Friends and colleagues say that a college degree is a must and i might face some problem in future without it. 
So, i ask HN users to offer their views so that it would help me change course if i have lost my way in my life.
======
lutusp
> i have heard Friends and colleagues say that a college degree is a must and
> i might face some problem in future without it.

Maybe, but are you aware of how many billionaires are college dropouts,
starting with Bill Gates? :

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_college_dropout_billion...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_college_dropout_billionaires)

Does the above mean you will succeed without an education? No, it means you
might succeed without a degree, an entirely different proposition.

Try to draw a distinction between education and schooling. As Mark Twain
supposedly said, "I have never let my schooling interfere with my education."

> ... i request [sic: ask] HN users to input [sic: offer] their opinions [sic:
> views] so that it would help me correct [sic: change course] if i have done
> a mistake [sic: lost my way] min [sic] my life.

I can't begin to list the problems with the above sentence, so please put
English composition on your list of educational objectives -- with or without
time spent in schools.

The bottom line is that you're asking the wrong question, and education is by
no means limited to schools. For many, the best education is life itself.

~~~
Techasura
Sorry about my english there.. I don't usually type somethings like this, But
when i do, i make lot of mistakes. i'm in the process of correcting my
vocabulary. And thanks for the input. I have had a the lessons from my own
life and also majority by looking at other's. Sure, it might make me
successful. But the world would still say i'm an undergraduate, and this is
what fears me.

~~~
lutusp
> But the world would still say i'm an undergraduate, and this is what fears
> me [sic].

If you acquire an education outside of school, no one will reject you because
you don't have a degree (people are essentially pragmatic). But if you only
acquire a degree, people will still reject you if you're willing to say that
lack of a degree is what _fears you_.

> i'm in the process of correcting my vocabulary.

More than vocabulary -- I recommend that you spend a lot of time reading the
writing of others, then trying to write clear prose in imitation of authors
whose writing you respect. In short, for the time being, more high-quality
reading, less writing. And try to avoid the use of scholarly-sounding words
whose only purpose is to make you appear "educated".

And again, asking about the utility of a college degree misses the point -- if
you become skilled with words, no one will bother to ask if you have a degree.

~~~
Techasura
Thank you so much. I would definitely follow those wise words. i will start
reading high quality content and practice.

------
SEJeff
For a sysadmin/network admin/help desk role (generally speaking) the answer is
sort of. As someone who does a lot of tech interviews, I would take a person
who writes open software and engages in discussions on mailing lists that I
can find via google more than a person with a 4 year degree from
$no_name_school. Having worked with plenty of people from Harvard who are poor
employees and coworkers, I feel it just depends on the environment and role.

For a software developer role, you generally need a degree. Some of the harder
algorithmic aspects can be super hard to learn on your own. However, any
degree can be trumped by experience. I see github as the absolute best resume
available.

It is possible, but very difficult to get any job in upper management without
a degree.

Disclaimer: I've worked professionally in tech for 10+ years, lack a college
education, and am very successful. However, I did a technical job for 4 years
in the US Army.

~~~
Techasura
You are the best example i can get for a person with no degree and still
successful. I feel the same but the environment i live in, with the people who
come from a background where they do degree just because they don't know what
to do next after their school, makes me a li'l underestimated and sometimes i
go depressed.

------
rdouble
It's useful to have a degree if you ever plan on moving to another country.
Almost every visa requires a degree. If it's a points based visa, you get a
lot of points for a degree.

~~~
Techasura
Wow.. i never knew that concept. But why would anyone check if you have a
college degree or not to move to an another place?!

~~~
tjbiddle
I'm assuming it's something along the lines of "How much value your bring to
the country."

Edit: I should also note that this is not what I think - But what that
exception is probably alluding to.

------
czbond
It does. It also help you learn to structure your thoughts and analysis
processes.

If you are a developer, you don't need one now. But my gut tells me with the
lack of current developer supply & no barriers to entry, that underclassed
developers will start flooding the market. A C.S. or similar degree will help
out.

You may not want to now, but you may prefer to do something more than "hands
on keyboard" at a later date - that's where a degree helps.

------
orangethirty
Do it. You can only gain.

~~~
tjbiddle
I wouldn't completely agree with this. There's a time trade off - If someone
can learn more efficiently by doing things on their own vs. attending a
university - It could be a loss. Of course this varies for each person.

~~~
orangethirty
He is almost there. Worse than having no degree is _almost having one_. Shows
you can't finish what you started.

~~~
victorhn
I am on this situation, however mine is a masters degree, i almost finished,
unfortunately events happened and i could not continue due to financial
reasons, does anyone think that this may have seriously hurt my employability?
(right now employers ignores me after they see the 2 year gap with nothing to
show for)

